# Union Hand Roasted 20% off until May 31st



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

http://www.unionroasted.com/lcf?dm_i=1FGM,1DA6G,7WFU2D,4NYML,1


----------



## Edwin (Feb 20, 2011)

I received an email with a code for free postage too = FREEP. I wonder if you can use both codes? (ah - just checked - no). Can't see when it expires though.

Does anybody have any espresso recommendations? I veer towards the less acidic/slightly darker roasted coffees but Foundation was TOO dark for my liking (ordered and paid for 250g last Christmas and got sent a kilo...)


----------



## neonplanet40 (Aug 11, 2012)

Revelation is always a winner for me ^^


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

neonplanet40 said:


> Revelation is always a winner for me ^^


I got Revelation and Rogue on the valentine's day offer.

Liked both but found Revelation less interesting overall. Much more interesting and fresher, brighter but still rich taste in Rogue. But that's just my preference..

Ian

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Union 'extra dark' roasts like Revelation and Foundaion are too dark for me. I've enjoyed their Organic Natural Spirit and Gajah Mountain, Aceh Sumatra.


----------



## Edwin (Feb 20, 2011)

Well, I'm working my way through a bag of stunning Peruvian Yanesha from coffeebeanshop at the moment and I'm tempted to try their Mexican next. I was very disappointed by a pretty tasteless Monsoon Malabar from them recently but my faith has now been restored.


----------



## Pdalowsky (Dec 31, 2012)

very interesting - will be trying those beans ...they are a slightly dark roast?

the pricing is very attractive.

althouth the blue mountains ones are nuts


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Just placed my first order with union yesterday.thought it would be rude not to take advantage of the free postage offer.i ordered the riff valley gift pack for 22 pounds for 4x 250g packs


----------



## Walter Sobchak (Nov 29, 2012)

I also took advantage of this offer, roasted yesterday delivered this morning!

Super service yet again!


----------

